# My new FB dappled buckling!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

They are on the truck! And will arrive saturday,

The sire is powerpoint, and his birth brother broought 28k
At the wild & wonderful sale.

Dam is from du biquet, Canadian bloodlines,

The buck kids are 4 months old, both are mine!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Handsome guys! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're very handsome. Congrats!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh la LA!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks guys! im excited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So exciting.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

New pics arrived couple days ago! I sectioned off a barn for them, didn't have time to put a grain feeder on the walls lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! And which herd did they come from?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks; and High octane


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice! Congrats on your boys.


----------

